# when wife begins to feel close to me again she pulls away



## wantitmorethananything (Nov 10, 2011)

My wife of 14 years moved to an apartment two months ago to rethink our marriage and her life in general. Much of what she does points to MLC. We have had some serious communication issues over the years and have each felt neglected in different ways. Our marriage has also been very good and we have always had a lot of respect for each other. She reached her breaking point, really told me how she was feeling and I really got it, but at this point she was questioning her commitment to the marriage. My commitment is unwavering. I have been putting in a huge effort and have truly changed and am changing in so many positive ways(all initiated by what she has told me). This has actually improved my relationships with other people as well. She does see this but is so hesitant to commit to working on the marriage. At times she begins feeling close to me and we can have some wonderful times together but this seems to scare her and she pulls away. This is a cycle that has been going on for a couple of months. Has anyone else experienced this? Any advice?


----------



## accept (Dec 1, 2011)

You dont mention if you have children and if the marriage was at one time good and why it went sour. You write told you how she was feeling which I understand meaning wanting divorce. But you dont say why. Maybe she is still not sure that you have changed or will keep being changed.


----------



## allthegoodnamesaregone (Nov 18, 2011)

wantitmorethananything said:


> My wife of 14 years moved to an apartment two months ago to rethink our marriage and her life in general. Much of what she does points to MLC. We have had some serious communication issues over the years and have each felt neglected in different ways. Our marriage has also been very good and we have always had a lot of respect for each other. She reached her breaking point, really told me how she was feeling and I really got it, but at this point she was questioning her commitment to the marriage. My commitment is unwavering. I have been putting in a huge effort and have truly changed and am changing in so many positive ways(all initiated by what she has told me). This has actually improved my relationships with other people as well. She does see this but is so hesitant to commit to working on the marriage. At times she begins feeling close to me and we can have some wonderful times together but this seems to scare her and she pulls away. This is a cycle that has been going on for a couple of months. Has anyone else experienced this? Any advice?


Yep, there's probably another man. Hire a PI and save yourself years of grief one way or the other.


----------

